# [url]www.europcampingcar.com[/url] - map problem



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

*www.europcampingcar.com - map problem*

Clicking on the Portugal segment of the map shows me service points mostly in the Atlantic. Tried Chrome & Safari, on Mac, is this happening fro everyone ??


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

*www.eurocampingcar.com map problem*

Only tried mobile devices so far. Noticed that it is not only limited to Portugal on my iPad (safari) but seems to occur in all countries where they have sites.

On my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Opera mobile browser there is no problem.

Maybe an iOS problem if you've only tried Mac. I'll try windows when I get home.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

running Windows 8 and IE getting the same, I'll just have to swop van for boat I guess  

Clyde


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Further to my earlier post, have now tried laptop using windows vista and desktop on win xp. The following results were:

win xp
Chrome X
Internet explorer ok
Firefox X

Win Vista
Chrome X
Firefox X
Internet Explorer ok
Safari X
Opera ok

I've no idea why some browsers work ok and some don't. Hopefully an "expert" will come on here and explain!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Clyde, just wondering if you are seeing a few in the sea or all of them. I've noticed that even where the map "works correctly" some near the coast are in the sea as there isn't enough room to place them on land.

Where the map doesn't work they're all in the sea!

If you look at France and then click on an inland Department the "sanistations" are all in the next Department. Eg. Try 16 Charente.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Just tried Opera on OS X 10.8.5 with more or less the same results.
Certainly for Portugal, some French Depts seem to display OK.
Bummeration!


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Harrers said:


> Clyde, just wondering if you are seeing a few in the sea or all of them. I've noticed that even where the map "works correctly" some near the coast are in the sea as there isn't enough room to place them on land.
> 
> Where the map doesn't work they're all in the sea!
> 
> If you look at France and then click on an inland Department the "sanistations" are all in the next Department. Eg. Try 16 Charente.


hya - just checked again and the Portugese ones are all in the sea, Spanish ones are all in the north and only checked one French Departement and they were in a neighbouring Dept

Clyde


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

OK thanks for that. It would seem that the website map works on Internet Explorer on Win XP and Vista but not on Win 8.

There doesn't appear to be any way of contacting the website for assistance. I've registered for a bi-monthly newsletter so may then get a contact. I see there's a link to MHF on there and others.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Harrers said:


> There doesn't appear to be any way of contacting the website for assistance


I did a whois lookup on the domain registration and emailed the contacts listed there ....


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

The plot thickens ...

Went to http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/portugal and was astonished to find all the lpg stations were to the north of Lisbon. Vicarious guide indicates there's one in Faro. Zoomed the map out and the stations redistributed over the map. Once in the right place zooming in and out doesn't affect the positions.

eurocampingcar.com doesn't have zoom functionality


----------

